# mojito recipe



## packplantpath (Jul 18, 2008)

I perfected this recipe over the last holiday, and thought I should share.

In 1 glass.

Put 4 to 6 mint leaves (less if big, more if small) in glass with a little bit of  crushed ice.

Grind into a moderate pulp by hand with a big plastic spoon.  When ice is slightly green, it's enough.

Squeeze juice of 1/2 lime into glass.

Pour 3 oz of mineral water (not carbonated water, sparkling mineral water).

Add 2 oz of clear rum (cheap works great too!!  aristocrap!!!)

Add 1 to 2 oz of simple syrup (depends on your taste, I like 2)

Pour with strainer into glass half filled with ice.  Top off glass with mineral water and stir once.  Put spent lime half into glass and enjoy.

All our friends love this, and it's quite simple.  Sugar may be adjusted to your taste, some like it sweeter, some don't

Tastes kinda like minty sprite!!! and the virgin version is quite good as well.

Also, it can be scaled up once you get the hang of things, but that requires tasting and adjusting as needed.  After 3 or 4, they get even better
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 18, 2008)

I am not a consumer of alcoholic beverages but DANG does that sound refreshing!!!! Thanks for the recipe and the technique involved, in making this classic drink!


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 18, 2008)

Then how do you smoke anything???


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 18, 2008)

Leave that up to your imagination ...


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 18, 2008)

LOL!
I am thinking this mojito recipe goes great with my fattie smoke this weekend....I think my sous chefs will concur


----------



## packplantpath (Jul 18, 2008)

I should note, I don't like stems in mine, and don't grind until they shred.

I prefer it strained into a glass.

For added zing, get a bottle of martini and rossi asti, and use it in place of the sparkling mineral water.  Only did that once, but it was awesome.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow.  I just had this drink on vacation and i must say they are darnnnnnnnn good.  Beer man mostly but what a nice change.  Thanks .


----------



## mcp9 (Jul 18, 2008)

those take way too long to make.  ur best bet is to make a lot then pour em.  i know from experience.  tasty concoction tho.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 18, 2008)

Good looking recipe Packplant!

Mojitos are a favorite with my Texas camping friends...Between those and the margarita machine, their camp outs get pretty interesting.


----------



## packplantpath (Jul 18, 2008)

I both agree and disagree.  They do take time, which is why I discourage people from getting them at most bars.  The bartender doesn't take the time to make it right unless it's slow.

And, it can be scaled up to a larger batch, but the taste is never quite as good as getting things just perfect in single servings.


One normally takes me about 2 minutes if I have the ingredients all ready.

Over last memorial day, I probably made about 15 in a row before I decided to try to scale up.

If you do scale it up, be very careful of the mint.  Leaving it in the pitcher will make for a very bitter, overly mint tasting drink.  The easiest way to do it, I found, was to figure about how many mint leaves you will want for the total pitcher.  Muddle them with ice for a bit, then get the flavor off with a few oz of the seltzer water.  Strain the leaves and ice out so you get just the flavored seltzer.

Then just make up the rest with the correct multiple of the single recipe.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Jul 18, 2008)

I had to restock my rum yesterday and stopped by the local Alberstons as they had Bacardi 1.75l on sale for $19.99.  As I was walking to the register I saw a Don Q Mojito kit for $17.99.  It was a 1.75l of Don Q Silver and a 24 oz. bottle of Rose's Mojito mix.  I have had Don Q before but never the mix so thought I would try it since the price was right.

Now...I have had mojitos made by professional bartenders where they do it "slow" and have made them myself.  I can honestly tell you that I found no difference at all in taste with this mix.  The mix was probably better than the ones if fixed.

Most of the time these premade mixes leave a lot to be desired....but this one is good.  3oz of mix to 1oz of rum and a mint leaf or two for garnish (optional) and you are good to go.

I just went to their website and they have a $1 off coupon if you are interested.

http://www.rosesinfusions.com/glossa...ily=140&id=143


----------



## vlap (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## vlap (Jul 18, 2008)

You got me thinking of mojitos now... DARNIT!!! Now I have to go buy rum.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Jul 18, 2008)

VLAP...try the Albertsons on Manatee for the Don Q Mojito kit.  I did not see the mojito kit in the sales paper so it is possible that this was just local to our store here in PC.

I don't think you would regret it.  I know I enjoyed the 3 I had last night.


----------



## vlap (Jul 18, 2008)

I did not realize you were so familiar with the area. The one on cortez is actually on my way home and I will be leaving soon now that my mind is stuck on mojitos.

I love it when I goto south beach in November. Every restaurant/bar I go into
 has stacks of glasses all ready to make mojitos. Lime mint and sugar already in the cup. I drank a few (few = many) to many there


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 18, 2008)

Maybe he smokes anything...


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 18, 2008)

LOL  Maybe


----------



## 1894 (Jul 18, 2008)

Sounds like the options are there for anyones personal tastes


----------



## 1894 (Jul 18, 2008)

This comming from a person that restrained from making a comment on someones pic that only had a case of bud on thier cooker , they make 30 packs ya know


----------



## packplantpath (Jul 18, 2008)

We had kids at the beach house, so I made both.  The hard part was keeping the pitchers apart once made.  

When the kids started wobbling, we knew they had ours
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 18, 2008)

try key limes in your mojitos


----------



## luv2camp35 (Jul 18, 2008)

You can also substitute vodka for the rum. 

As a matter of fact...it is just moments before 5. I think I hear my bar opening. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Vlap...I did a search on Albertsons website.   I am not even familiar with my own area yet!!!  Just trying to help out a fellow beachbum.


----------



## vlap (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah! well I got the boose ad the mix. to be honest I found I enjoyed the real thing to the mixer... but by now i have had toooooo many and am ready to sleep... ttyl


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 19, 2008)

What... no Cuban cigar? We get no respect.


----------

